# Are summer coolers necessary??



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never used one, only time I saw one used was when someone had sponged off their horse. They don't cool, they aid in drying I believe.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What you linked is for wicking moisture off the horse...
As wares said, its supposed to aid in drying...has little to do with cooling.

Find some shade, rinse legs and work up the body from buckets of water & sponged on and scrape dry...that will help to cool them.
A rinse off of sweat when hot, running/sponging water on the legs to help cool as blood vessels are close to the skin...
If you have Vetrolin or some astringent add a capful of it to the rinse water helps to cool the horse..._and keep treated rinse water away from the eyes and mucous membranes of the animal. _

The blurb from your link says its a polyester net...wicks moisture, nothing about cooling.
Save your money...
_🐴..._


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you want an easy way to help cool your horse at shows, I suggest a big sprayer like this:








[If you can find one with that second handle across the top like that, get it as it will hold up a lot longer, though taking it to shows is probably a lot less abusive than carting it around to holds at endurance rides.]

Before you leave home, fill it as full as you can with ice. Then when you get to the show, fill it with water. You now have a simple way to apply cold water to your horse in exactly the place(s) you want without making a huge mess. Apply the water, let it sit there for a moment, then scrape it off. Repeat this until the water coming off the horse is cool.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

The name 'cooler' has little to do with actually cooling the horse. It probably got the name for it's use when cooling down a sweaty horse, ie drying them off and preventing chills.


----------



## thatwierdpiebald (Jun 7, 2021)

CasperE1 said:


> Hello! I am about to start the summer show season ( I do hunters and eq) and it’s going to be 80-100 degrees during a some shows. I have seen some summer mesh coolers and I am woudering are they actually necessary? Do they actually cool down the horse? I don’t want to add any extra stuff on my horse when it is that hot but if it cools them down then I would like it. Let me know your options on this! Thanks!
> I am thinking about this one Amigo Net Cooler - Horseware Ireland


They are very useful however not nessisary and you can just leave them without a rug on


----------

